# Acne and my 12-year old



## julz20684

My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel


----------



## kwillia

I would recommend you take her to a dermatologist. You wouldn't want her to end up with permanent scars as you try to "fix" it yourself.

Oops. Just saw where you added you've been the dermatologist route. Another alternative would by a OB/GYN and low dose birth control pills.


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel


I had cystic acne, I was on the first clinical trial for Accutane and it was not good but I believe they have refined it.  

My demratologist back then said wait until you are 24 it will go away.


----------



## bresamil

julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel




My son had excellent results from Accutane, but now it is slowly coming back.  Our dermatologist has discontinued giving the prescription due to the number of side effects and insurance issues.  

Have you also checked for food allergies?  I had two friends - brothers - that had terrible cystic acne only to find out they were allergic to milk.  Cut out the milk and away went the acne.  You may want to look into that as well.

Give her a  from me.  Kids are incredibly cruel at that age.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would recommend you take her to a dermatologist. You wouldn't want her to end up with permanent scars as you try to "fix" it yourself.
> 
> Oops. Just saw where you added you've been the dermatologist route. Another alternative would by a OB/GYN and low dose birth control pills.




 She's only 12...I know it helps with acne, but the thought of her being on birth control pills...I could just die!


----------



## julz20684

bresamil said:
			
		

> My son had excellent results from Accutane, but now it is slowly coming back.  Our dermatologist has discontinued giving the prescription due to the number of side effects and insurance issues.
> 
> Have you also checked for food allergies?  I had two friends - brothers - that had terrible cystic acne only to find out they were allergic to milk.  Cut out the milk and away went the acne.  You may want to look into that as well.
> 
> Give her a  from me.  Kids are incredibly cruel at that age.



I've never thought it could be an allergy.  Was it just milk or all dairy products?  

Thank you for your kindness and yes I just want to kick other kids' a$$ sometimes.


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> I had cystic acne, I was on the first clinical trial for Accutane and it was not good but I believe they have refined it.
> 
> My demratologist back then said wait until you are 24 it will go away.



Yeah, I just hate for her to have to suffer through it that long.  I think we'll be heading back to the Dermatologies or for her first OB/GYN visit


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> She's only 12...I know it helps with acne, but the thought of her being on birth control pills...I could just die!


I'm being serious. The acne is happening because of hormones. A good ob/gyn would check her hormonal levels and could balance her out. I know of a few girls who went this route and were successful.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm being serious. The acne is happening because of hormones. A good ob/gyn would check her hormonal levels and could balance her out. I know of a few girls who went this route and were successful.



I knew you were being serious and I've had someone else tell me to look into that, just the idea is a little hard to swallow.  Besides her cycles are so messed up due to the fact that she just started this year.  Poor thing is suffering every 2 weeks for a full week.


----------



## bresamil

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I've never thought it could be an allergy.  Was it just milk or all dairy products?
> 
> Thank you for your kindness and yes I just want to kick other kids' a$$ sometimes.



They didn't give up cheese or yogurt but they stopped drinking milk and eating ice cream.  Anyhow it worked, but they found out so late, there was a great deal of scarring.


----------



## MJ

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm being serious. The acne is happening because of hormones. A good ob/gyn would check her hormonal levels and could balance her out. I know of a few girls who went this route and were successful.


 
I took Yasmin and I never had a breakout while I was on it.


----------



## julz20684

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> I took Yasmin and I never had a breakout while I was on it.



What is Yasmin?


----------



## K_Jo

bresamil said:
			
		

> My son had excellent results from Accutane, but now it is slowly coming back.  Our dermatologist has discontinued giving the prescription due to the number of side effects and insurance issues.
> 
> Have you also checked for food allergies?  I had two friends - brothers - that had terrible cystic acne only to find out they were allergic to milk.  Cut out the milk and away went the acne.  You may want to look into that as well.
> 
> Give her a  from me.  Kids are incredibly cruel at that age.


I also had a friend with horrible acne who found out it was a milk allergy.  He lived with it from his preteen years, into his late 20s.  A doctor finally told him to give up his strawberry milk habit, and it all cleared up.  Sucks that he lived with it for so long.


----------



## CMC122

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just hate for her to have to suffer through it that long. I think we'll be heading back to the Dermatologies or for her first OB/GYN visit


Don't forget to ask about the allergy testing too


----------



## goldielocks7

julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel




Aveeno Products are wonderful.  BODY WASH and LOTION is a great source for ache/pimples. My son loves it! He calls it THE MAGIC STUFF lol.  Constanstly have her use the lotion and see the results, I was so amazed.....


----------



## julz20684

bresamil said:
			
		

> They didn't give up cheese or yogurt but they stopped drinking milk and eating ice cream.  Anyhow it worked, but they found out so late, there was a great deal of scarring.



Do Drs. do some type of food allergy testing?


----------



## K_Jo

julz20684 said:
			
		

> What is Yasmin?


BCP, but you could tell your daughter it's allergy medication. :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> I took Yasmin and I never had a breakout while I was on it.


All birth control pills will clear your skin up.  Dosen't matter which one you use.  And Yasmin is a low dose pill which is


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> All birth control pills will clear your skin up.  Dosen't matter which one you use.  And Yasmin is a low dose pill which is


So she'll still have to use condoms.


----------



## CMC122

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So she'll still have to use condoms.


Not if taken properly.


----------



## julz20684

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So she'll still have to use condoms.



 She's 12


----------



## K_Jo

julz20684 said:
			
		

> She's 12


Are you saying that wasn't funny?


----------



## MJ

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Not if taken properly.


 
That's why I had to stop taking them.


----------



## julz20684

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Are you saying that wasn't funny?


----------



## CMC122

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> That's why I had to stop taking them.


----------



## kwillia

Oh yeah, Jules.... is she wearing makeup now? Is she using a foundation in order to try to cover the acne?


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Jules.... is she wearing makeup now? Is she using a foundation in order to try to cover the acne?


This is not the time to peddle Mary Kay.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Jules.... is she wearing makeup now? Is she using a foundation in order to try to cover the acne?



Yes she is, just in the past couple months and now just about every day.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This is not the time to peddle Mary Kay.


As if... I hope Pixie's not looking.... Bare Minerals, baby...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> As if... I hope Pixie's not looking.... Bare Minerals, baby...


  I've never been more beautiful!


----------



## oldman

julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel



Back in the mid 80's my teenage son had a BAD case of it.  He hid the worst of it from me for a long time.  Finally saw his chest and it was eating a hole in him. Military dermatoligist almost accused me of child neglect, but proscribed accutane.  I've since heard a lot of bad reports about it but believe me, it worked a miracle for my son.


----------



## julz20684

K_Jo said:
			
		

> BCP, but you could tell your daughter it's allergy medication. :shrug:



Good idea


----------



## K_Jo

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Have you tried Proactive for your daughters acne? :shrug:
> What the heck, try it!


Please see Post #1.


----------



## julz20684

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Have you tried Proactive for your daughters acne? :shrug:
> What the heck, try it!



Been there, done that


----------



## julz20684

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I've never been more beautiful!



Share the wealth I need me some beautiful makin's


----------



## Lilypad

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Please see Post #1.


Thanx!!


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yes she is, just in the past couple months and now just about every day.


What foundation is she using? I am almost 40 and have had to deal with acne since pre-teen years. It was only after Vrai got me started on Bare Minerals that I have had a near flawless complexion. It turns out I was making the problem worse by using foundations that were aggravating the acne. I wish I knew then what I know now. 

My daughter will be started on nothing but Bare Minerals whenever she gets to using makeup.


----------



## julz20684

*Accutane*

:shrug: What's all the negative reports about


----------



## nachomama

ProActiv worked for my daughter.  But all kids are different.  I'd say go for the BCP.  Talk to the dr. privately, and have him/her refer to the medicine by it's name, not it's typical application (Yasmin, not BCP), so your daughter doesn't refer to it as BCP.  You know what I'm saying?  Let her think it's for her skin, not BCP.  Talk to the doctor about maybe giving a low dosage, so as not to screw her system up, and see how that works. :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Share the wealth I need me some beautiful makin's


Read this.  By page 2, you'll be ordering your very own Starter Kit.  Everybody but Pixie has gotten sucked in. 

And I agree with Kwillia -- although I've never had an acne problem, my skin has never looked better!!  Bare Minerals is the cat's meow!


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> What foundation is she using? I am almost 40 and have had to deal with acne since pre-teen years. It was only after Vrai got me started on Bare Minerals that I have had a near flawless complexion. It turns out I was making the problem worse by using foundations that were aggravating the acne. I wish I knew then what I know now.
> 
> My daughter will be started on nothing but Bare Minerals whenever she gets to using makeup.



She uses a wide variety of brands, nothing in particular.  She likes one of the products I use - can't remember the name right now...CRS is kicking in. 

You know, I'm still dealing with breakouts too...as a matter of fact the older I get the worse it gets; but not an all over breakout, just certain spots.  I stopped using foundation and only use powder but still I get breakouts.  I always chalked it up to stress or PMS.

Is Bare Minerals carried in stores?  Where can I check it out?


----------



## Lilypad

julz20684 said:
			
		

> :shrug: What's all the negative reports about



What are the possible side effects of Accutane?

*Accutane has possible serious side effects*· Accutane can cause birth defects, premature births, and death in babies whose mothers took Accutane while they were pregnant. See "What is the most important information I should know about Accutane?" and "What are the important warnings for females taking Accutane?"

· Serious mental health problems. 
· Serious brain problems. Accutane can increase the pressure in your brain. This can lead to permanent loss of sight, or in rare cases, death. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away if you get any of these signs of increased brain pressure: bad headache, blurred vision, dizziness, nausea, or vomiting. Also, some patients taking Accutane have had seizures (convulsions) or stroke.

· Abdomen (stomach area) problems. Certain symptoms may mean that your internal organs are being damaged. These organs include the liver, pancreas, bowel (intestines), and esophagus (connection between mouth and stomach). If your organs are damaged, they may not get better even after you stop taking Accutane. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber if you get severe stomach, chest or bowel pain, trouble swallowing or painful swallowing, new or worsening heartburn, diarrhea, rectal bleeding, yellowing of your skin or eyes, or dark urine.

· Bone and muscle problems. Accutane may affect bones, muscles, and ligaments and cause pain in your joints or muscles. Tell your prescriber if you plan vigorous physical activity during treatment with Accutane. Tell your prescriber if you develop pain, particularly back pain or joint pain. There are reports that some patients have had stunted growth after taking Accutane for acne as directed. There are also some reports of broken bones or reduced healing of broken bones after taking Accutane for acne as directed. No one knows if taking Accutane for acne will affect your bones. If you have a broken bone, tell your provider that you are taking Accutane. Muscle weakness with or without pain can be a sign of serious muscle damage. If this happens, stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away.

· Hearing problems. Some people taking Accutane have developed hearing problems. It is possible that hearing loss can be permanent. Stop using Accutane and call your prescriber if your hearing gets worse or if you have ringing in your ears.

· Vision problems. While taking Accutane you may develop a sudden inability to see in the dark, so driving at night can be dangerous. This condition usually clears up after you stop taking Accutane, but it may be permanent. Other serious eye effects can occur. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away if you have any problems with your vision or dryness of the eyes that is painful or constant.

· Lipid (fats and cholesterol in blood) problems. Many people taking Accutane develop high levels of cholesterol and other fats in their blood. This can be a serious problem. Return to your prescriber for blood tests to check your lipids and to get any needed treatment. These problems generally go away when Accutane treatment is finished.

· Allergic reactions. In some people, Accutane can cause serious allergic reactions. Stop taking Accutane and get emergency care right away if you develop hives, a swollen face or mouth, or have trouble breathing. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber if you develop a fever, rash, or red patches or bruises on your legs.

· Signs of other possibly serious problems. Accutane may cause other problems. Tell your prescriber if you have trouble breathing (shortness of breath), are fainting, are very thirsty or urinate a lot, feel weak, have leg swelling, convulsions, slurred speech, problems moving, or any other serious or unusual problems. Frequent urination and thirst can be signs of blood sugar problems.

Shall I go on??


----------



## Nickel

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I knew you were being serious and I've had someone else tell me to look into that, just the idea is a little hard to swallow.  Besides her cycles are so messed up due to the fact that she just started this year.  Poor thing is suffering every 2 weeks for a full week.


 If it's any consolation, the BCP might help regulate her cycle, which would be an added bonus to using it as an acne solution.


----------



## Lilypad

The common less serious side effects of Accutane are dry skin, chapped lips, dry eyes, and dry nose that may lead to nosebleeds. People who wear contact lenses may have trouble wearing them while taking Accutane and after therapy. Sometimes, people’s acne may get worse for a while.


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> I had cystic acne, I was on the first clinical trial for Accutane and it was not good but I believe they have refined it.
> 
> My demratologist back then said wait until you are 24 it will go away.




24, yea right.  Mom said zits will go away when puberty goes away.  Well, at 50 years old, Im the oldest person I know going thru puberty.


----------



## julz20684

Lilypad said:
			
		

> What are the possible side effects of Accutane?
> 
> *Accutane has possible serious side effects*· Accutane can cause birth defects, premature births, and death in babies whose mothers took Accutane while they were pregnant. See "What is the most important information I should know about Accutane?" and "What are the important warnings for females taking Accutane?"
> 
> · Serious mental health problems.
> · Serious brain problems. Accutane can increase the pressure in your brain. This can lead to permanent loss of sight, or in rare cases, death. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away if you get any of these signs of increased brain pressure: bad headache, blurred vision, dizziness, nausea, or vomiting. Also, some patients taking Accutane have had seizures (convulsions) or stroke.
> 
> · Abdomen (stomach area) problems. Certain symptoms may mean that your internal organs are being damaged. These organs include the liver, pancreas, bowel (intestines), and esophagus (connection between mouth and stomach). If your organs are damaged, they may not get better even after you stop taking Accutane. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber if you get severe stomach, chest or bowel pain, trouble swallowing or painful swallowing, new or worsening heartburn, diarrhea, rectal bleeding, yellowing of your skin or eyes, or dark urine.
> 
> · Bone and muscle problems. Accutane may affect bones, muscles, and ligaments and cause pain in your joints or muscles. Tell your prescriber if you plan vigorous physical activity during treatment with Accutane. Tell your prescriber if you develop pain, particularly back pain or joint pain. There are reports that some patients have had stunted growth after taking Accutane for acne as directed. There are also some reports of broken bones or reduced healing of broken bones after taking Accutane for acne as directed. No one knows if taking Accutane for acne will affect your bones. If you have a broken bone, tell your provider that you are taking Accutane. Muscle weakness with or without pain can be a sign of serious muscle damage. If this happens, stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away.
> 
> · Hearing problems. Some people taking Accutane have developed hearing problems. It is possible that hearing loss can be permanent. Stop using Accutane and call your prescriber if your hearing gets worse or if you have ringing in your ears.
> 
> · Vision problems. While taking Accutane you may develop a sudden inability to see in the dark, so driving at night can be dangerous. This condition usually clears up after you stop taking Accutane, but it may be permanent. Other serious eye effects can occur. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber right away if you have any problems with your vision or dryness of the eyes that is painful or constant.
> 
> · Lipid (fats and cholesterol in blood) problems. Many people taking Accutane develop high levels of cholesterol and other fats in their blood. This can be a serious problem. Return to your prescriber for blood tests to check your lipids and to get any needed treatment. These problems generally go away when Accutane treatment is finished.
> 
> · Allergic reactions. In some people, Accutane can cause serious allergic reactions. Stop taking Accutane and get emergency care right away if you develop hives, a swollen face or mouth, or have trouble breathing. Stop taking Accutane and call your prescriber if you develop a fever, rash, or red patches or bruises on your legs.
> 
> · Signs of other possibly serious problems. Accutane may cause other problems. Tell your prescriber if you have trouble breathing (shortness of breath), are fainting, are very thirsty or urinate a lot, feel weak, have leg swelling, convulsions, slurred speech, problems moving, or any other serious or unusual problems. Frequent urination and thirst can be signs of blood sugar problems.
> 
> Shall I go on??



 Nope I've read enough, thanks -- no Accutane for her.


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> She uses a wide variety of brands, nothing in particular.  She likes one of the products I use - can't remember the name right now...CRS is kicking in.
> 
> You know, I'm still dealing with breakouts too...as a matter of fact the older I get the worse it gets; but not an all over breakout, just certain spots.  I stopped using foundation and only use powder but still I get breakouts.  I always chalked it up to stress or PMS.
> 
> Is Bare Minerals carried in stores?  Where can I check it out?


www.sephora.com Chose Bare Essentials from the "brand" menu. Order a starter kit and you will get all the brushes and stuff you need to get started. I recommend ordering one for you and one for her. It really works so it's worth the initial cost. If you order today, it will be delivered by Friday. We are practically neighbors so when it comes in, give me a call and I'll come over and do a "make over" on you both. BTW, use JACKPOT in the promo code and you will get a ton of great samples.


----------



## julz20684

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Read this.  By page 2, you'll be ordering your very own Starter Kit.  Everybody but Pixie has gotten sucked in.
> 
> And I agree with Kwillia -- although I've never had an acne problem, my skin has never looked better!!  Bare Minerals is the cat's meow!




Oooohhhhh, I likey!  I want me some Bare Minerals!


----------



## K_Jo

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Is Bare Minerals carried in stores?  Where can I check it out?


http://www.bareminerals.com/

I bought my starter kit from that website, but now I purchase everything from ebay.  QVC and Sephora also carry it.


----------



## baileydog

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just hate for her to have to suffer through it that long.  I think we'll be heading back to the Dermatologies or for her first OB/GYN visit




Trust me, her first OBGYN app. will be worse than eating aby birth control pill.  PS...dont tell her their BC pills.  Give her a big hug.  Zits suck.


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Oooohhhhh, I likey!  I want me some Bare Minerals!


You won't regret it. Especially if you haven't found a product that you are completely sold on after all these years. Pixie didn't care for it, but Pixie was already very happy with her MAC products.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> http://www.bareminerals.com/
> 
> I bought my starter kit from that website, but now I purchase everything from ebay.  QVC and Sephora also carry it.


I order from Sephora and not Bareminerals.com because I want control of when to order the next shipment of makeup.


----------



## baileydog

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yes she is, just in the past couple months and now just about every day.




Sorry but 12 is just too young for make up.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> You won't regret it. Especially if you haven't found a product that you are completely sold on after all these years. Pixie didn't care for it, but Pixie was already very happy with her MAC products.


  I alternate between MAC and Bare Minerals and find that they are comparable.  I just don't have the capacity to stick with one brand.


----------



## kwillia

Using a high quality makeup will help, Jules, but it most likely won't eliminate the problem. You are still going to have to help her figure out a way to get control of the outbreaks.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I order from Sephora and not Bareminerals.com because I want control of when to order the next shipment of makeup.


Yeah, I just canceled my auto-ship thing with them.  I have enough foundation to last two years. 

That's another thing, Julz--the stuff last FOREVER.


----------



## Nanny Pam

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Read this.  By page 2, you'll be ordering your very own Starter Kit.  Everybody but Pixie has gotten sucked in.
> 
> And I agree with Kwillia -- although I've never had an acne problem, my skin has never looked better!!  Bare Minerals is the cat's meow!


Yes, it is!  
I don't wear makeup every day, but when I do, it looks so good that one of my "MaryKay" mommies has remarked on how good it looks.


----------



## kwillia

baileydog said:
			
		

> Sorry but 12 is just too young for make up.


She won't look like she is wearing makeup if she's using Bare Minerals. 12 is old enough to take a major hit to confidence and self esteem if one is terrified of going out in public for fear of ridicule.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> You won't regret it. Especially if you haven't found a product that you are completely sold on after all these years. Pixie didn't care for it, but Pixie was already very happy with her MAC products.



I can't tell you the hundreds and hundres of $$ I have probably spent on makeup and I still can't find something I really like.  I can't stand feeling like I am wearing makeup and everything feels so heavy.  I never wear makeup at home anymore, only for work and going out.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> She won't look like she is wearing makeup if she's using Bare Minerals. 12 is old enough to take a major hit to confidence and self esteem if one is terrified of going out in public for fear of ridicule.



Exactly


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I can't tell you the hundreds and hundres of $$ I have probably spent on makeup and I still can't find something I really like.  I can't stand feeling like I am wearing makeup and everything feels so heavy.  I never wear makeup at home anymore, only for work and going out.


Exactly what I went through. I have been using it for a year now and have no desire to switch to anything else.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> Exactly what I went through. I have been using it for a year now and have no desire to switch to anything else.



Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## julz20684

*Thanks Everyone*

Everyone was so helpful - Thank you!!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> BTW, use JACKPOT in the promo code and you will get a ton of great samples.


And if JACKPOT doesn't work, use CIRQUE - I know that one's still good for a satchel of samples.


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Everyone was so helpful - Thank you!!!!!


TY for making me realize my daughter's time to deal with all of this is flying up fast...


----------



## vraiblonde

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Everyone was so helpful - Thank you!!!!!


Quoted for next time some malcontent wants to complain about how mean and hateful we all are.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Quoted for next time some malcontent wants to complain about how mean and hateful we all are.


I think I link that post over in the Baynet forum...


----------



## kwillia

Acne: How Food Can Cause It


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Acne: How Food Can Cause It




Proactiv says food doesn't have anything to do with it.....except maybe allergies.  :shrug:


----------



## male20674

*accutane*

I took accutane and it did wonders.  I had the dermatologist putz around with all the other medicines but accutane worked the best by far.  Its been like 7 yrs since I have had a major breakout.


----------



## CMC122

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Proactiv says food doesn't have anything to do with it.....except maybe allergies. :shrug:


Did you open the link?


----------



## jayden0405

I sent you a PM on some great products, that have had LOTS of results.


Check them out



			
				julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel


----------



## punjabigyrl

I heard proavtive is excellent. Can't seems to remember the website.


----------



## Cowgirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Did you open the link?



   Nope! I just did now though...thanks...


----------



## Sadysue

julz20684 said:
			
		

> My daughter has suffered from acne on her face, arms, shoulders and back.  She's 12 and in 7th grade.  We have tried just about every over the counter product, purchased month after month of Proactive, gotten prescription Benzaclyn cream and oral antiobiotic from Dermatologist...all to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  She's embarrased and other kids can be so cruel



It's not this is it? Keratosis Pilaris.  I thought I had acne for years and found that's what it was.  Basically, your hair folicles produce to much keratin, and it clogs up all your pores.  It can get really yucky if you pick at it and sadly, there really is no cure.  

_What is keratosis pilaris?

Keratosis Pilaris (KP) is a very common and completely harmless skin condition. In the population as a whole, keratosis pilaris may affect as many as one person in three. Its name gives some idea of what it is. 'Keratosis' means that there is too much keratin – which makes up the tough horny outer layer of the skin: 'pilaris' comes from the Latin word for hair (pilus). In keratosis pilaris, many small (1 to 2 mm. across) horny plugs can be seen blocking the hair follicles on the upper and outer parts of the arms and thighs.

What causes keratosis pilaris?

Keratosis pilaris is an inherited skin condition, running strongly in many families, sometimes with a generally dry skin (ichthyosis). The way it is inherited varies from family to family, but often fits into an 'autosomal dominant' pattern – which means that there will be a 1 in 2 chance that each child of an affected parent will inherit the condition. Keratosis pilaris appears when extra keratin accumulates in the hair follicles. This is usually in childhood, and most obvious during adolescence, often it clears in adulthood. It tends to be better in the summer than in the winter. Keratosis pilaris is harmless, and is not infectious. 

What does keratosis pilaris look like?

The groups of small horny bumps are most common on the backs of the upper arms and on the fronts of the thighs. Sometimes keratosis pilaris also affects the torso, back, buttocks and, in less common forms, the face and eyebrows as well. Some redness may appear around the small spiky bumps. If a plug is pulled off, a fine coiled-up hair may be found inside it. _


----------



## Geek

baileydog said:
			
		

> Sorry but 12 is just too young for make up.




no it is not  Make up can be an immediate fix for a girl with acne.


----------



## sweetpea

Geek said:
			
		

> no it is not  Make up can be an immediate fix for a girl with acne.


It can also make it worse.


----------



## Geek

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It can also make it worse.




So is she to go to school with no coverage :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea

Geek said:
			
		

> So is she to go to school with no coverage :shrug:


I hear ya w/ the coverage thing.  But we don't know how bad it is either. If it's too bad it may also make it look worse too.


----------



## Geek

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I hear ya w/ the coverage thing.  But we don't know how bad it is either. If it's too bad it may also make it look worse too.




Seriously, I feel for any kid or adult that goes through this. Whatever makes the girl feel like she can face the day. I think Bare Minerals and a good a good Doctor is the way to go. You know what always pissed me off, they told you whatever they gave you "would get worse before it got better"


----------



## sweetpea

Geek said:
			
		

> Seriously, I feel for any kid or adult that goes through this. Whatever makes the girl feel like she can face the day. I think Bare Minerals and a good a good Doctor is the way to go.


I have to agree w/ ya. Normally I wouldn't let a 12 y/o wear make-up. But I think in this case if it will make her hold her head a lil higher. No eye make-up yet though.


----------



## K_Jo

:jonbenet:


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> :jonbenet:


 No you didn't!


----------



## ememdee19

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Nope I've read enough, thanks -- no Accutane for her.



I wouldn't be so quick to knock it...


----------



## ememdee19

CMC122 said:
			
		

> All birth control pills will clear your skin up.



Not if you have severe acne, including cystic.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Poor thing.... I never had break outs until I hit 30

Right now, I look like a constellation

My 9 year old gets tiny little pimples on and around her nose.. I'd rather die than have her go through acne this young so I'm taking her to the dermatologist as soon as school gets out.

I hope your kiddo finds somethign that works.


----------



## Mousebaby

I have started having problems with acne lately and I am 38.  I have taken these steps and have reduced my acne significantly.  I went to the Gyn and got on a good pill, I take Seasonale, and I changed my shampoo.  I have very long thick hair and it is dry so I have to use conditioner.  I was using Garnier Fructise but that made the acne MUCH worse.  I now use Pantene shampoo and conditioner and I have maybe two to three pimples at the moment.  I also have switched soaps, I know use antibacterial dial soap, because I believe because acne is a bacteria that the dial will help keep it in check.  I also use oil free oil of olay facial lotion to put some moisture back into my face after using the dial.  Like I said, I only have two or three pimples right now and it's the least I've had in months!  Hope this helps!


----------



## jayden0405

Arbonne has an EXCELLENT product that worked on my friends sister and it showed results in 2 weeks.  The acne problem was GONE..........

Let me know if you are interested I can get you the products.

Checkout the website www.arbonne.com





			
				fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Poor thing.... I never had break outs until I hit 30
> 
> Right now, I look like a constellation
> 
> My 9 year old gets tiny little pimples on and around her nose.. I'd rather die than have her go through acne this young so I'm taking her to the dermatologist as soon as school gets out.
> 
> I hope your kiddo finds somethign that works.


----------



## jwwb2000

I have had a tough time determining what will help my skin clear up and by using Proactiv (extra strength kit) and various Burt's Bees products, my skin is now looking better than it ever has.  I am not of the bare minerals people because I just don't like the foundation.  I use Garden Botankia foundation and it works great for me when I actually do wear it.  There are days when I just use the Burt's Bees concealor to hide the little inperfections and then just play up my eyes and lips.


----------



## GeezLouise

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I have had a tough time determining what will help my skin clear up and by using Proactiv (extra strength kit) and various Burt's Bees products, my skin is now looking better than it ever has.  I am not of the bare minerals people because I just don't like the foundation.  I use Garden Botankia foundation and it works great for me when I actually do wear it.  There are days when I just use the Burt's Bees concealor to hide the little inperfections and then just play up my eyes and lips.



They have an extra strength ProActiv?  I have been using it for two months, and while at first it was better....I am now getting little pimply looking bumps on my forehead.  I am just not seeing the results I was before.


----------



## jwwb2000

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> They have an extra strength ProActiv?  I have been using it for two months, and while at first it was better....I am now getting little pimply looking bumps on my forehead.  I am just not seeing the results I was before.




Yes they do.  I called to cancel my shipments when the lady on the line said they had an extra strength kit they don't advertise because everyone would "think" they need it instead of the normal strength.  I have found it to work great for me and the issues I had before using it.


----------



## GeezLouise

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  I called to cancel my shipments when the lady on the line said they had an extra strength kit they don't advertise because everyone would "think" they need it instead of the normal strength.  I have found it to work great for me and the issues I had before using it.



Does the extra strength dry your skin out?


----------



## julz20684

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And if JACKPOT doesn't work, use CIRQUE - I know that one's still good for a satchel of samples.



Thanks


----------



## julz20684

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Quoted for next time some malcontent wants to complain about how mean and hateful we all are.




I was thinking the same thing....all the complaints about mea(m)ies on here and I've had nothing but good times, good people I've met and helpful posts.  Maybe if they didn't come in here looking for a   they wouldn't get a !


----------



## julz20684

jayden0405 said:
			
		

> I sent you a PM on some great products, that have had LOTS of results.
> 
> 
> Check them out



Thanks!


----------



## julz20684

Sadysue said:
			
		

> It's not this is it? Keratosis Pilaris.  I thought I had acne for years and found that's what it was.  Basically, your hair folicles produce to much keratin, and it clogs up all your pores.  It can get really yucky if you pick at it and sadly, there really is no cure.
> 
> _What is keratosis pilaris?
> 
> Keratosis Pilaris (KP) is a very common and completely harmless skin condition. In the population as a whole, keratosis pilaris may affect as many as one person in three. Its name gives some idea of what it is. 'Keratosis' means that there is too much keratin – which makes up the tough horny outer layer of the skin: 'pilaris' comes from the Latin word for hair (pilus). In keratosis pilaris, many small (1 to 2 mm. across) horny plugs can be seen blocking the hair follicles on the upper and outer parts of the arms and thighs.
> 
> What causes keratosis pilaris?
> 
> Keratosis pilaris is an inherited skin condition, running strongly in many families, sometimes with a generally dry skin (ichthyosis). The way it is inherited varies from family to family, but often fits into an 'autosomal dominant' pattern – which means that there will be a 1 in 2 chance that each child of an affected parent will inherit the condition. Keratosis pilaris appears when extra keratin accumulates in the hair follicles. This is usually in childhood, and most obvious during adolescence, often it clears in adulthood. It tends to be better in the summer than in the winter. Keratosis pilaris is harmless, and is not infectious.
> 
> What does keratosis pilaris look like?
> 
> The groups of small horny bumps are most common on the backs of the upper arms and on the fronts of the thighs. Sometimes keratosis pilaris also affects the torso, back, buttocks and, in less common forms, the face and eyebrows as well. Some redness may appear around the small spiky bumps. If a plug is pulled off, a fine coiled-up hair may be found inside it. _



Nope, it's definitely acne.


----------



## julz20684

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> They have an extra strength ProActiv?  I have been using it for two months, and while at first it was better....I am now getting little pimply looking bumps on my forehead.  I am just not seeing the results I was before.



That's what happened to me when I used it years ago....it worked for a couple months and then everything came back.


----------



## jwwb2000

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> Does the extra strength dry your skin out?



It doesn't dry mine out.


----------

